# Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights/ Trib article (merged)



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*










In a photo provided by Disney Wide World of Sports, Louisiana State freshman forward *Tyrus Thomas works out with Chicago Bulls veteran guard Randy Livingston*, background, at Disney's Wide World of Sports Complex in Lake Buena Vista, Fla., Monday, May 22, 2006.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

He makes Chandler look fat.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



DaBullz said:


> He makes Chandler look fat.


He makes Luke look fat! Holy cow.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

This might be a Louisiana/LSU thing, not a Bulls thing.

I don't like those big rubber bands around his knees.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

The kid is young and had a major growth spurt. Pippen and Grant were toothpicks compared to where they ended up. 

I actually think this is actually a big advantage for this kid. Aldridge dominated in part due to his size and weight. Thomas dominated despise his lack of girth. 

Thomas is going to gain muscle, but Aldrigde isn't going to gain Thomas verticle.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



johnston797 said:


> The kid is young and had a major growth spurt. Pippen and Grant were toothpicks compared to where they ended up.
> 
> I actually think this is actually a big advantage for this kid. Aldridge dominated in part due to his size and weight. Thomas dominated despise his lack of girth.
> 
> Thomas is going to gain muscle, but Aldrigde isn't going to gain Thomas verticle.


Thats true! Heck remember Shaq when he first came in the league? He was basically a beanpole too.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

do ya'll realize the beauty of a chicago bull working out with tyrus for pre-draft? lol we get to learn EVERYTHING before everyone else.

he'll be a bull


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

He makes sweetney look fat. Really fat.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ace20004u said:


> Thats true! Heck remember Shaq when he first came in the league? He was basically a beanpole too.


that's why i hate when folks on here talk about him gaining weight like it just CAN'T happen.

even vince carter was alot smaller than he was before he came into the league


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

doesn't he look _so much_ skinnier than he was back in march during the ncaa's?

i can't wait to see what the combine results are with these guys. thomas looks like he can jump outta the gym. like, freakish.



oh, and nice to see you mr. livingston. :cowboy:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

What Johnston and May said

Dont put anything into Livingston working him out. Livingston probably wont even be on the Bulls next year. Its a Lousiana, LSU thing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

I can't help but look at those ankles and imagine they'd snap like a twig. Big feet, though.

He makes Hinrich look short.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rlucas4257 said:


> What Johnston and May said
> 
> Dont put anything into Livingston working him out. Livingston probably wont even be on the Bulls next year. Its a Lousiana, LSU thing.


even if he won't be back on the bulls, it's not out of the question that he wouldn't inform pax on his progress. they could of worked out a deal or something.

i'm not saying this IS happening, but it's possible.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rlucas4257 said:


> What Johnston and May said
> 
> Dont put anything into Livingston working him out. Livingston probably wont even be on the Bulls next year. Its a Lousiana, LSU thing.


No, Livingston won't be back, more likely than not, but you know there's a lot to hoops beyond the actual games. People have relationships and talk. That's the primary reason Livingston got to the Bulls in the first place (re Scott Skiles) and stayed (re Ben Gordon). Obviously it's no formal workout, but this is the sort of back channel way of doing things that can dig up some valuable info.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

What's the deal with the giant milk mustache poster?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



mizenkay said:


> thomas looks like he can jump outta the gym. like, freakish.



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ldgQbvC_tfg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ldgQbvC_tfg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

oh yeah. come to momma.

i am really waivering this morning. i know those greg anthony comments about bargnani were really misinformed, but still, it gave me pause.

i think tyrus thomas would be great in a bulls uniform.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Future said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ldgQbvC_tfg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ldgQbvC_tfg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




he almost jumped TOO high..

that's my #1!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

if you are basing draft pick selection on dunks than James White is a no brainer.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Oh, to be a fly on the wall! The frustrating part is I'm less than 10 minutes from Disney's Wide World of Sports complex. (It's a really nice place. Very clean and well put together - as is everything Disney) Too bad there isn't a way to sneak in - especially during the pre-draft camp. I know a lot of folks in the area, but none associated with their sports complex.

I'd be extremely happy with Thomas as the Bulls pick. I've got them Bargnani as 1A and Thomas as 1A.1 (not even 1B!). Working out with Livingston I'm sure is an LSU and not a Bulls thing, but you can bet the transfer of information goes both ways. Livingston could provide info to the Bulls on Thomas' workouts, but I also believe that Thomas could be peppering Livingston about the Bulls since there is a very distinct possibility that he'll be on the club come draft time. From what little I can gather, it seemed like Livingston had a decent stay with the Bulls and hopefully he tells Thomas realistically what to expect...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TripleDouble said:


> if you are basing draft pick selection on dunks than James White is a no brainer.


who based draft picks on dunks?

i know i don't


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



fl_flash said:


> Oh, to be a fly on the wall! The frustrating part is I'm less than 10 minutes from Disney's Wide World of Sports complex. (It's a really nice place. Very clean and well put together - as is everything Disney) Too bad there isn't a way to sneak in - especially during the pre-draft camp. I know a lot of folks in the area, but none associated with their sports complex.
> 
> I'd be extremely happy with Thomas as the Bulls pick. I've got them Bargnani as 1A and Thomas as 1A.1 (not even 1B!). Working out with Livingston I'm sure is an LSU and not a Bulls thing, but you can bet the transfer of information goes both ways. Livingston could provide info to the Bulls on Thomas' workouts, but I also believe that Thomas could be peppering Livingston about the Bulls since there is a very distinct possibility that he'll be on the club come draft time. From what little I can gather, it seemed like Livingston had a decent stay with the Bulls and hopefully he tells Thomas realistically what to expect...


I was hoping that Thomas would be working out at the RDV Sportsplex in Maitland since there are always some players every year doing that. The pickup games there are fantastic. I've had the chnce to play with Jason Williams, Bo Outlaw, Culpepper, Gooden, Santiago and some NCAA talents. Freaking intense.

I am having a really hard time picking my guy. I think I've wavered among all three of Bargs, Thomas, and Aldridge. Right now, I'm on the Thomas bandwagon since I'm hopeful we can get some traditional post offense through FA. We need finishers.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

I have a wish list and it is thomas at 2 and either carney or brewer at 16.

There we sign are third big from FA either AL or Nene.



david


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TripleDouble said:


> if you are basing draft pick selection on dunks than James White is a no brainer.


The dunk just shows off his springs. What makes him special is that he actually uses his springs fearlessly. That's where alot of folks are getting the Marion comparison. Alot of kids have hops, but the ones who aren't afraid to go inside and use it are amazing players. How do you think Marion is such a great rebounder at only 6'7?

And yes, he looks very skinny in that picture; even moreso than I've seen him anywhere else. The combine results should be helpful in his case. I do think he has a nice frame though that can add some pounds; for instance, he looks wider than Chandler in the shoulders. Here are some previous pics that don't look so frail:


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

The Livingston connection is that they have the same agent (facilitated, no doubt, by the LSU connection they share). There was an announcement shortly after Thomas signed with his agent that he would train with Livingston in order to get ready for the draft. So it's not a Bulls thing persay, but it has to help to have a preexisting relationship between Livingston and the Bulls.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

I'm actually kinda dissapointed to see Tyrus train with Livingston. I'd prefer he work with a more reputable trainer. What credentials does randy have for training big men?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Babble-On said:


> I'm actually kinda dissapointed to see Tyrus train with Livingston. I'd prefer he work with a more reputable trainer. What credentials does randy have for training big men?


honestly don't know, but Ben Gordon did say he helped him alot with his game last season


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

i don't think he is "training" him as much as just working out with him.

swan is correct. there was press on this earlier that they would be working out together because of the LSU/agent connection.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Boy, he really does look like a twig in that picture. But pictures can be deceiving, so I'm not going to put much stock in it.

Watching him live on TV, he looked much more muscular with a frame capable of adding a pretty good bit more weight.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

If he was going to look like a twig ever, you'd think it would be while playing next to LSU's Davis. I don't think he ever looked too thin at all, just a young frame, unfilled. He appeared very strong to me, as well as leap-tastic! And yes I must make up words for his athleticism because the real ones are all over used.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Eh he makes Jamal Crawford look Fat and he Makes Ben Gordon look 7 feet tall. 

I just reading on Sam Smiths mock draft and he just gives the Bulls the absolute worst draft i have ever seen Tyrus Thomas going #2 and Shannon Brown going #16! Are we actually trying to be the shortest team in the league? Tyrus Thomas has Bust writen all over him, Iam not saying that hes going to be a bust but he needs so much work on his game and he needs go gain alot of weight to even have some sort of an impact in the NBA. With a good crop of FA big men I no longer see the Need for the Bulls to draft Thomas.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ScottMay said:


> This might be a Louisiana/LSU thing, not a Bulls thing.
> 
> I don't like those big rubber bands around his knees.


They prevent injury... that's the only reason for them.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> Eh he makes Jamal Crawford look Fat and he Makes Ben Gordon look 7 feet tall.
> 
> I just reading on Sam Smiths mock draft and he just gives the Bulls the absolute worst draft i have ever seen Tyrus Thomas going #2 and Shannon Brown going #16! Are we actually trying to be the shortest team in the league? Tyrus Thomas has Bust writen all over him, Iam not saying that hes going to be a bust but he needs so much work on his game and he needs go gain alot of weight to even have some sort of an impact in the NBA. With a good crop of FA big men I no longer see the Need for the Bulls to draft Thomas.


the hate is written all over your post...

LOL @ you guys talking about he looks small in a picture

is there anyone standing next to him to make hiim look bigger!?

if you put hakeem in THAT picture, at that angle, he'd look short too..it's a picture...we all know Tyrus is 6"9...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> if you put hakeem in THAT picture, at that angle, he'd look short too..it's a picture...we all know Tyrus is 6"9...


Yes we know hes 6'9 but now iam begining to think hes 190 pounds! No way hes anywhere near 220. Thats a problem, at 6'9 215 hes going to get eaten alive in the post. You guys want talk about his ability to block shots, well the only block shots he will be making is against 6'1 pg's. Why shoot over him when you can just easilly post him up.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> Yes we know hes 6'9 but now iam begining to think hes 190 pounds! No way hes anywhere near 220. Thats a problem, at 6'9 215 hes going to get eaten alive in the post. You guys want talk about his ability to block shots, well the only block shots he will be making is against 6'1 pg's. Why shoot over him when you can just easilly post him up.


First, Tyrus Thomas is a pure four. An athletic slashing four. He'll grab boards, play much bigger than his size and play good defense... often by denying a spot to a guy posting up, but offensively the first thing we need to do is not pretend like we want this guy to back people down. His game is gonna be like Kenyon Martin. 

Second, who cares if he's 215. He doesn't play like he's 215. He plays like he's 240. The guy isn't Darius Miles. Tyrus is also young with a classic mesomorphic frame. This guy is the opposite of Tyson Chandler from a natural build standpoint. He has the type of frame to add 30 pounds pretty realistically and keep it on. 

Tyrus does a few things for us. 

First, when we play teams who have size in the classic model like Miami or San Antonio, we immediately have a tempo advantage. We can play like Phoenix and get away with being small. Tyrus is the kind of guy who will be running teams like that ragged. We'd also hang with teams that do play small like Dallas or Phoenix a lot better. 

Second, he cuts off the need for us to have like five power forwards. Tyrus Thomas with another defensive four like Malik Allen and then spot minutes by Noce and the four is covered. You don't need Allen, Sweetney, Harrington, Songaila and like eight other dudes at that point. Draft Thomas and we can probably rid ourselves of 2 or 3 of those guys. '

Now.. think about what say Aldridge or Bargnani does? I have major concerns:

1. Aldridge makes us the classic team that looks to contend with their frontcourt. The problem is two-fold. First, the center has to really carry the load, and I don't think that Aldridge has anything that's so overwhelming about him, or... is just THAT good to do so. Second, teams are trying to cheat with going small and speed. Now, do I think a team that does that like Phoenix will win? No. But you can get eliminated early by a team like that before size starts to really wear down.

2. Bargnani... For one I haven't seen him. But secondly, I have a concern with many euros. Look how good Dirk was, and yet he didn't play D and settled for jumpers. Cuban says that all the people who said those things need to eat their words now. Uh... no they don't. For a long time Dirk DID THOSE THINGS, and that was the time in which those people were criticizing him. So Dallas had to wait HOW MANY years for Dirk to play like a man and like he wants contact and wants to force the high percentage action? We don't have that long, and not with this pick. So... is Bargnani different? Does he play more with the toughness and style of a bigger Ginobili or Nocioni? Cause then I'm MORE THAN all for him. But if he's your typical euro big, and the answer is that we're going to go through years of him trying to play a cute little pansy finesse game... NO WAY.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Don't the Bulls need inside scoring? Aldridge and Bargnani are more of scorers in the paint that Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



yodurk said:


>


he has dengish long arms.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

The more and more I read about Tyrus Thomas, I love him. Honestly, I'll be happy w/any of the top 3 big men. But, w/Tyrus, you can see the hunger and fire in his eyes. I read in another thread, I forget who LSU was playing, but someone mentioned that Tyrus wanted to take the soul out of the opposition. This guy is out to destroy other teams.

His frame will allow him to add more mass. If he has the heart and work ethic, as it appears, we can afford to develop him for 2-3 years. We are not winning it all in the next two years. Also, remember, WE HAVE CAP ROOM. We can afford to go out and sign guys with size this offseason (Nene, Gooden). Tyrus would not need to come in and be the savior.

All in All, In Pax we Trust. He has proven to be good in the draft.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> First, Tyrus Thomas is a pure four. An athletic slashing four. He'll grab boards, play much bigger than his size and play good defense... often by denying a spot to a guy posting up, but offensively the first thing we need to do is not pretend like we want this guy to back people down. His game is gonna be like Kenyon Martin.
> 
> Second, who cares if he's 215. He doesn't play like he's 215. He plays like he's 240. The guy isn't Darius Miles. Tyrus is also young with a classic mesomorphic frame. This guy is the opposite of Tyson Chandler from a natural build standpoint. He has the type of frame to add 30 pounds pretty realistically and keep it on.


 The point is that yeah he is a Four but the thats one possition where the NBA just has Beasts who can rip you a new one, Tyrus Thomas is not going to be one of those players and is just not going to stop one of those players. He doesnt have the handles to be a "slashing with the ball" four but yeah hes got the athletic ability to be a slashing to the basket look for the alley oop four. At 215 yeah he plays like hes 215, he cant post in the NBA, hes best at help defense and weak side blocking and he rellies much on his athletic ability over set post moves, He plays like a 215 athletic freak. 
He does have the frame to add 30 pounds but there is no guarantee that he will ADD 30 pounds.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> The point is that yeah he is a Four but the thats one possition where the NBA just has Beasts who can rip you a new one, Tyrus Thomas is not going to be one of those players and is just not going to stop one of those players. He doesnt have the handles to be a "slashing with the ball" four but yeah hes got the athletic ability to be a slashing to the basket look for the alley oop four. At 215 yeah he plays like hes 215, he cant post in the NBA, hes best at help defense and weak side blocking and he rellies much on his athletic ability over set post moves, He plays like a 215 athletic freak.
> He does have the frame to add 30 pounds but there is no guarantee that he will ADD 30 pounds.


This just sounds like someone who has THEIR GUY and has decided that Thomas is not him. Never said he had handles. He'll play a lot like KMart. Now.. all these beasts... Thomas can use his athleticism to deny him the ball, and he isn't getting pushed around by anybody. Mere lack of size isn't gonna get you pushed around if you're built like a steel bullet. Mike Singletary was well undersized at MLB and never played like it, because he was a 225 lb. brick. Not to mention... just as you say, if guys have size on him, they'll have a hell of a time running the floor with him.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Might as well get used to it :

Thomas will be a bull...

"He's the type of PF Skiles says he envisions running the court with his young core" -- Chad Ford


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

With all this Thomas talk I wonder if he is at the very top of the Bulls wishlist. IMO if the 3 bigs are on the board, Pax will pick Aldridge.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> Might as well get used to it :
> 
> Thomas will be a bull...
> 
> "He's the type of PF Skiles says he envisions running the court with his young core" -- Chad Ford


I never saw that quote until now, but... well hate to say limp bizkit that i told him so... but


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

The thought of adding any of Thomas/Aldridge/Bargnani makes me happy. They bring different strengths, but they are all strengths that we could use. Unless Pax finds a really good deal for a young established player, I hope he stands pat and takes one of these guys with the pick.


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

In that video he looks like "the Chandelier" his first couple of years in the league. :none:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> I never saw that quote until now, but... well hate to say limp bizkit that i told him so... but


Skiles is also the type of coach who would rather see Chris Duhon run the point over Dwayne Wade so whats your point?



> This just sounds like someone who has THEIR GUY and has decided that Thomas is not him. Never said he had handles. He'll play a lot like KMart. .


In all Honesty I have about 3-4 guys that I would love for the Bulls to take, no its not because they are MY guys, but I think these are just players that make the team better. We dont have the luxury to wait 3 years for Tyrus Thomas to become a good player. 



> Now.. all these beasts... Thomas can use his athleticism to deny him the ball, and he isn't getting pushed around by anybody.


Yeah just like Tyson Chandler.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> We dont have the luxury to wait 3 years for Tyrus Thomas to become a good player.


I think we do. This pick is not going to determine team success during the next few years regardless of who it is. The free agents the Bulls recruit and the improvement of current Bulls will be much more important for immediate success; particularly in the playoffs.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

In regards to the type of offense Skiles runs I don't see how anyone can be down on Tyrus. He can hit the 15 ft jumper better than AD did last year with the skill to take two dribbles and throw it down. He can beat his man down the court and catch the easy pass like Eddy did for the easy two. A pure post presence is overrated given our system. We're a pick and roll team and Tyrus is a better offensive option than anything on our roster.

At the same time, I'd be just as content with Aldridge. I give a slight edge to Aldridge because he can fill that center role but to knock Tyrus' lack of a post game is short sighted. I don't think Dwight Howard or Amare have one either and look at how well they've turned out.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



> Skiles is also the type of coach who would rather see Chris Duhon run the point over Dwayne Wade so whats your point?


if this is printed as a statement somewhere, i'd like to read it. skiles knows talent when he sees it, and if wade was on the bull, he'd get the same consideration as he does in miami. there's not a thing that suggests otherwise.

further, it's strictly an assumption that thomas is going to take 3-4 years to develop; why shouldn't there be the same assumption that some of his skills were hidden at LSU and the bull finds out he's a stud in the amare stoudemire mold and is ROY? i've got my own 3-4 guys i like but thomas is right at the top with aldridge as being the type that fits the bull criteria.

it's just a hunch on my part but i think thomas might be all that and a bag of chips......the unique talent that defies "position" and a player who's ability transcends stats; as pax was quoted as saying "a game changer"; or as stated earlier a "home run".


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

In that clip he actually takes the ball over the backboard square

Anyway...he makes Khalid El Amin seem really short and fat


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



sp00k said:


> At the same time, I'd be just as content with Aldridge. I give a slight edge to Aldridge because he can fill that center role but to knock Tyrus' lack of a post game is short sighted. I don't think Dwight Howard or Amare have one either and look at how well they've turned out.


This is about where I'm at too. Either Tyrus or Aldridge would make me happy. I don't know enough about Bargnani to really comment on him. Although the cnnsi mock draft and the Tribune talk about the Raptors leaning towards Bargnani. That would mean management would be directly comparing Tyrus and Lamarcus, and choosing whomever they thought fit best, as opposed to whomever happened to fall down to them.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> Skiles is also the type of coach who would rather see Chris Duhon run the point over Dwayne Wade so whats your point?


Skiles is the coach... deal with it. 





> In all Honesty I have about 3-4 guys that I would love for the Bulls to take, no its not because they are MY guys, but I think these are just players that make the team better. We dont have the luxury to wait 3 years for Tyrus Thomas to become a good player.


Who said 3 years? Tyrus Thomas looked better in the tourney than Lamarcus Aldridge. Who knows how long we'd be waiting on Bargnani. Tyrus can be a "good" player for us next year. 



> Yeah just like Tyson Chandler.


No that may be what people like YOU thought of Tyson Chandler, I could have told you to know better a long time ago.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Skiles is the coach... deal with it.


Not only that, but the comment was just ridiculous. I don't think the founder of the now-defunct Fire Skiles club would even cosign to it.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Skiles is the coach... deal with it.
> 
> Who said 3 years? Tyrus Thomas looked better in the tourney than Lamarcus Aldridge. Who knows how long we'd be waiting on Bargnani. Tyrus can be a "good" player for us next year.


Given that this is your opinion, Pip, have you considered changing your signature?

Or would you be willing to trade Sweetney, Tyrus Thomas/Aldridge/Bargnani, the pick swap next year and two 2nd round draft choices for Eddie?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Who said 3 years? Tyrus Thomas looked better in the tourney than Lamarcus Aldridge.


Thomas in Tourney: (5 games)

10.2 ppg
8.6 rebounds
3.4 blocks

Aldridge in Tourney: (4 games)

14.7 ppg
10.2 rebounds
2.2 blocks

It depends on how you look at it. For me, I'd pick a player w/ an offensive game who can swing to center. If we sign Nene and by a LOT of luck get Oden, LA would look pretty nice at PF.

I think many of you guys are making a little too much over the LSU vs. Texas game. It was just one game!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> Thomas in Tourney: (5 games)
> 
> 10.2 ppg
> 8.6 rebounds
> ...


One game I'm pretty sure LA wishes he could forget.

Like I said before, even if we don't land ODEN, LOOK AT MY SIG. The big's in that draft are ridiculous.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> One game I'm pretty sure LA wishes he could forget.
> 
> Like I said before, even if we don't land ODEN, LOOK AT MY SIG. The big's in that draft are ridiculous.


Most of them aren't centers.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Chad Ford spoke to Paxson after the draft and he said Pax might be looking to draft Thomas and trade Chandler this summer...He also said that although Thomas is more raw than Aldridge, they question LaMarcus's heart.

it was in today's insider..

He also said Paxson said he isn't sure what he'll do yet. I doubt that though, he's already TOLD us before the season ended he didn't wanna trade for a star and rather stockpile talent in the draft and FA. That #2 pick will be a bull (especially if it's Thomas).

C'mon man, we know pax loved the kid, they asked him about who he liked, first kid he named was Thomas calling him a "Game-Changer"

he also said that because he feels how he feels today, that may not be how he'll on draft day.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> One game I'm pretty sure LA wishes he could forget.


Tyrus had only 5 points an 6 rebounds against UCLA, but I guess that doesn't matter to you because Aldridge wasn't on the opposing team. 

Listen Roy, I'm cool with Tyrus Thomas, and I'd better be because I'm sure that's who we're getting. There's just a lot of question marks though. Aldridge has an equal amount (if different) of question marks about his future, but I still believe that Aldridge's game fits the Bulls needs more.

And when you hear Pax laud TT, and TT only, that an obvious sign that he's trying to increase his value. You will also hear TT say that h "wants to play for the Bulls" because if the Bulls don't take him, he can slide pretty far. That's just common sense.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> Tyrus had only 5 points an 6 rebounds against UCLA, but I guess that doesn't matter to you because Aldridge wasn't on the opposing team.
> 
> Listen Roy, I'm cool with Tyrus Thomas, and I'd better be because I'm sure that's who we're getting. There's just a lot of question marks though. Aldridge has an equal amount (if different) of question marks about his future, but I still believe that Aldridge's game fits the Bulls needs more.
> 
> And when you hear Pax laud TT, and TT only, that an obvious sign that he's trying to increase his value. You will also hear TT say that h "wants to play for the Bulls" because if the Bulls don't take him, he can slide pretty far. That's just common sense.


kid played 17 minutes and still had 2 blks...and didn't play the entire 2nd half cause of his dumb coach...

it's a bit different than being in the game the whole way through and not being productive.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Ya'll gonna get them new Nike T2's when they come out?


His agent is PRAYING the Bulls pick Tyrus.


He's the type of player that could be hampered by injuries his entire career.

That aspect scares me.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> \
> it's a bit different than being in the game the whole way through and not being productive.


Thomas grabbed 10 rebounds and blocked 5 shots in the that game. But I get it, it's clear Tyrus is your guy and Lamarcus is not. But let me ask you, don't you think Thomas may turn out to be a tweener? Secondly, what numbers do you envision him putting up in three years?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



McBulls said:


> Given that this is your opinion, Pip, have you considered changing your signature?
> 
> Or would you be willing to trade Sweetney, Tyrus Thomas/Aldridge/Bargnani, the pick swap next year and two 2nd round draft choices for Eddie?


In a heartbeat. I like Thomas from the standpoint of moving on, but even with him, we may not be as good as we ALREADY WERE last year at all, and certainly not next year. At a minimum that is TWO YEARS where we could have been as good or better than last year very reasonably that we are giving up. So right off the bat it's actually:

Sweetney, Thomas, pick swap, 2 second rounders for EddY + two seasons where we already could have been as good as we already WERE plus experience

Then add that we still could have gotten something out of Antonio Davis, even though nobody else will, because we didn't ask much of him and it's:

Sweetney, Thomas, pick swap, 2 second rounders for EddY + Davis + two seasons where we already could have been as good as we already WERE plus experience

Then add that Sweetney is a worthless shorter fatter Eddy Curry and it's actually very easy. Man, Pax fans will get quiet occassionally, but they won't even let Paxson make the pick and see how he works out for a MONTH in a Bulls uniform before pompously bumping chests.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> Thomas in Tourney: (5 games)
> 
> 10.2 ppg
> 8.6 rebounds
> ...


Of course you do. Aldridge is your guy...

Secondly, Thomas went on to play another game or two... when you do that you do it against better competition. Aldridge's numbers are against LSU, Pittsnogle (ooooo) and a cupcake or two. Tyrus played Texas AND UCLA. Way to account for that. 

Aldridge is a pansy Joe Smith clone. If Paxson drafts him his failure will be complete. There are a bunch of other guys that make me think he might not fail at all.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> In a heartbeat. I like Thomas from the standpoint of moving on, but even with him, we may not be as good as we ALREADY WERE last year at all, and certainly not next year. At a minimum that is TWO YEARS where we could have been as good or better than last year very reasonably that we are giving up. So right off the bat it's actually:
> 
> Sweetney, Thomas, pick swap, 2 second rounders for EddY + two seasons where we already could have been as good as we already WERE plus experience
> 
> ...


Are you saying the Curry trade was a bad move?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Of course you do. Aldridge is your guy...
> 
> Secondly, Thomas went on to play another game or two... when you do that you do it against better competition. Aldridge's numbers are against LSU, Pittsnogle (ooooo) and a cupcake or two. Tyrus played Texas AND UCLA. Way to account for that.
> 
> Aldridge is a pansy Joe Smith clone. If Paxson drafts him his failure will be complete. There are a bunch of other guys that make me think he might not fail at all.


I like the players in the projected top 7, but LA best fills what we lack the most. As a Curry fan, you should know that we need inside scoring. Wouldn't using the Knicks pick make the most sense if you draft someone who can play center?

There's a lot of people here who think we should make a run at Gooden. How would Gooden help in the long run if we draft Thomas?


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> C'mon man, we know pax loved the kid, they asked him about who he liked, first kid he named was Thomas calling him a "Game-Changer"


Let's not have one quote take too much importance. It's just one quote, which shows that Pax appreciates what Thomas brings to the table.

Today on ESPN, Pax commented to Mack, Jurko and Harry on how good an outside shot Bargnani has and how useful a skill this is, for someone his size. And he also commented on Aldridge's skills, although he did mention that he is not a power interior, but more of a finesse interior.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



laso said:


> Let's not have one quote take too much importance. It's just one quote, which shows that Pax appreciates what Thomas brings to the table.


But like I said, you can be free to talk up a player all you want if you know for sure he will fall to you. Pax is driving up the value of the pick by saying something like that.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> Thomas grabbed 10 rebounds and blocked 5 shots in the that game. But I get it, it's clear Tyrus is your guy and Lamarcus is not. But let me ask you, don't you think Thomas may turn out to be a tweener? Secondly, what numbers do you envision him putting up in three years?


Tweener? I don't see it...6"9, 220lbs at this point isn't exactly small...plenty of guys come into the league needing to gain weight

As far as his numbers are conerned, I have no clue. I can't really assume anything just yet.

I like Aldridge, I wouldn't be mad if we got him, I'd just rather have Thomas.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

I'm happy with any of the three.

On the post offense side of things.

Paxson and Skiles have said that the need easy points. Not post offense

Skiles has pointed out that a big guy that can catch and finish after the guards penetrate would be a big plus (easy points). 
Also when need a big that can do something with the pick and roll. It dawned on Miami that they didn't have to guard our bigs on this play and we started to suck after that.

I don't think there's this big monster post presense available in f.a or the draft and they are quite rare in the N.B.A, so I'm confused as why people keep pointing it out. You have to draft someone! You can't just go, oh none of these guys are perfect fits so we'll just pass.

Paxson job is to draft human beings, he doesn't get the luxary of just creating a player in N.B.A live to 
balance out the teams needs


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



smARTmouf said:


> Ya'll gonna get them new Nike T2's when they come out?
> 
> 
> His agent is PRAYING the Bulls pick Tyrus.
> ...


The most impressive thing about Tyrus is the fact that he plays through injury. He injured both his hamstrings in that duke game and STILL finished although they were up BIG. That's heart man, you can't replace that.

Thomas's agent already said the Bulls really like his client, seems this is where he wants him to be.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> Tweener? I don't see it...6"9, 220lbs at this point isn't exactly small...plenty of guys come into the league needing to gain weight
> 
> As far as his numbers are conerned, I have no clue. I can't really assume anything just yet.
> 
> I like Aldridge, I wouldn't be mad if we got him, I'd just rather have Thomas.


If we do draft Thomas (and i think we might), what centers (2) do you think would best fit along inside of him, either in the draft at #16, or free agency?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> If we do draft Thomas (and i think we might), what centers (2) do you think would best fit along inside of him, either in the draft at #16, or free agency?


I have no clue, I've been thinking about that recently myself.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> I have no clue, I've been thinking about that recently myself.


The 5 slot is a lot more difficult to fill than the 4.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> Are you saying the Curry trade was a bad move?


Are you saying that any objective analysis of who won the deal can be made before we even pick at 2 and sign free agents?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ScottMay said:


> Are you saying that any objective analysis of who won the deal can be made before we even pick at 2 and sign free agents?


Does anyone realize this could be the same kind of draft as when we got Hinrich? We could get a Hinrich kind of player while watching teams behind us getting Wade kind of players.

How does that square with the Curry deal?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ScottMay said:


> Are you saying that any objective analysis of who won the deal can be made before we even pick at 2 and sign free agents?


No, I asked him if he thought the Curry trade was a bad move.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



DaBullz said:


> Does anyone realize this could be the same kind of draft as when we got Hinrich? We could get a Hinrich kind of player while watching teams behind us getting Wade kind of players.
> 
> How does that square with the Curry deal?


Who do you think the Wade-type players in the draft are?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



laso said:


> Today on ESPN, Pax commented to Mack, Jurko and Harry on how good an outside shot Bargnani has and how useful a skill this is, for someone his size. And he also commented on Aldridge's skills, although he did mention that he is not a power interior, but more of a finesse interior.


This remark really buoys my spirits and leaves me with some hope that Pax won't take Aldridge if he's available. "Finesse interior" doesn't work at the NBA level from the power positions. Aldridge has enough skills to make me think he could adapt and become effective with more of a spot-up, face-up game, but why suffer through that learning curve when Bargnani is already so tailor-made for pick-and-roll and pick-and-pop?

I'm telling you right now, with the spacing and isolation of the NBA game, Bargnani is going to be an absolute giant pain in the *** for opposing teams to deal with.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rwj333 said:


> Who do you think the Wade-type players in the draft are?


Nobody thought wade would be as good as he turned out. You can't really tell.

However, I think Gay has the potential.

Does Tyrus Thomas? I don't think so, but he could be that Hinrich kind of guy. Solid, not spectacular, fits a role, puts up numbers but not enough to put us way over the top.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> No, I asked him if he thought the Curry trade was a bad move.


Until we know what players it brings us via the incremental additional cap space, the pick, and the pick swap, I think you'd be certifiable if you said it wasn't a bad move. 

Given how weak the East was, and assuming the Bulls would have slightly improved upon the 15-15 record they had vs. the West last year, I don't think it's outlandish to assume the Bulls would have easily won 50+ games and might even still be playing right now if they hadn't made that deal. 

The fact that Curry and AD couldn't turn the Knicks around means nothing to me in this analysis. There aren't that many players in the league who could've righted that ship.

Let's try this -- put aside partisan stuff for a second and think back to the day the Wizards' series ended in 2005. You don't know about DNA, Deng's surgery went well, and you expect the team more or less intact for 2005-2006. What would your expectations have been for that team?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> I like the players in the projected top 7, but LA best fills what we lack the most. As a Curry fan, you should know that we need inside scoring. Wouldn't using the Knicks pick make the most sense if you draft someone who can play center?
> 
> There's a lot of people here who think we should make a run at Gooden. How would Gooden help in the long run if we draft Thomas?


If Lamarcus Aldridge was 6'11" 285, I'd be singing a different tune


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

I don't see how Chris Ford speculating that Thomas is the kind of player Skiles might like is any evidence that the Bulls will draft Thomas.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TripleDouble said:


> I don't see how Chris Ford speculating that Thomas is the kind of player Skiles might like is any evidence that the Bulls will draft Thomas.


He has been repeating for a long time (3+ weeks) that his sources in Chicago said that the Bulls' man was Tyrus Thomas. Obviously it belongs to the FWIW department.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> Are you saying the Curry trade was a bad move?


I would saying a few things. Definitively that it was a bad move? I don't deal in definitive set-in-stone logic like yourself. I've always said Paxson can turn things around any time with the right decisions.

Do you break up a 47 game winner that started 0-9 with the third youngest roster in the league? IMO, no. And you can save stuff about doctors who are being lobbied by the DNA testing lobby. It becomes about presumptions. When you make a trade (and I would have said this about any of about 6-7 guys on the 2004-05 team) of a key piece like that and fail to win 47 games the next year, the presumption is bad move. Yes I realize part of the trade will be coming to us in a month, but you took an NBA SEASON where we easily could have won 52 games and sent that the way of the bird.

So now Paxson can do one of two things. He can draft a player who gives us the impact within our system (and for his lack of individual perfection Curry was great in the system that Skiles developed to utilize him) that Curry gave us AND makes up for a lost season and what little we still could have gotten out of Davis, then the presumption will be "good trade." If he drafts the wrong player, the presumption becomes "bad trade" and it becomes an exceedingly stronger presumption. 

So is the answer "bad trade?" No. I don't know where, unprovoked, I have just come out and said "Paxson made a bad trade" lately... I've laid off of that. But I was asked and answered. 

But what many Paxson fans do, including yourself implicitly by the question you asked, is to act as if we already know it's a good trade. I'm not sitting here pretending to know that it will always be a bad trade, and yet on the other side you have individuals bumping their chest like the pick has already been made and the player worked out.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ScottMay said:


> Until we know what players it brings us via the incremental additional cap space, the pick, and the pick swap, I think you'd be certifiable if you said it wasn't a bad move.


What if we at least get Bargnani? Fill in the blanks for the #16 and '07 pick.



> The fact that Curry and AD couldn't turn the Knicks around means nothing to me in this analysis. There aren't that many players in the league who could've righted that ship.


But I would have guessed that Eddy Curry would have surpassed the numbers of his 2004-2005 season.



> Let's try this -- put aside partisan stuff for a second and think back to the day the Wizards' series ended in 2005. You don't know about DNA, Deng's surgery went well, and you expect the team more or less intact for 2005-2006. What would your expectations have been for that team?


At that time in may I was really hoping to hear good news about Eddy's heart, and hoping to resign him immediately. But I was worried that he might be not be worth a max contract, and i was concerned about his health as well.

Naturally I expected a better record moving ahead with Curry, but that didn't happen.

I won't deny that Eddy's presence was sorely missed last season, but now we have a chance just summer to replace him. 

I think Eddy will continue to underachieve, and I'm glad he's not doing it as a Bull. I was also hoping for Chandler to break out this year, but he took a dump instead. Oh well!

Lastly, while it does make good sense that the Bulls lost 6 less games than the season before because of Curry's abscence, there's no way to actually PROVE it. For all you know the Bulls could have won LESS than 41 games with Curry on the team. :clown:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ScottMay said:


> Are you saying that any objective analysis of who won the deal can be made before we even pick at 2 and sign free agents?


DING DING DING. Way to go Scotty. Slim, if you read my post and come away with the reaction of "I don't get it, you just always want to win" the way that Mr May so masterfully phrased this question says it all.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> If we do draft Thomas (and i think we might), what centers (2) do you think would best fit along inside of him, either in the draft at #16, or free agency?


Nazr would be fine, a tradeup for O'Bryant would be equally fine.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

tyrus thomas is too similar to chandler(only shorter), the pick is between aldridge and bargnani, whoever toronto passes on. actually a good position to be in.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TripleDouble said:


> I don't see how Chris Ford speculating that Thomas is the kind of player Skiles might like is any evidence that the Bulls will draft Thomas.


he said his "sources" tell him that the bulls covet thomas. obviously he knows alot better than we do, he's PAID to know that stuff.

and he didn't speculate it, skiles actually said that.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rainman said:


> tyrus thomas is too similar to chandler(only shorter), the pick is between aldridge and bargnani, whoever toronto passes on. actually a good position to be in.


besides blocking shots, he's really not similar to chandler at all...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> besides blocking shots, he's really not similar to chandler at all...



thomas cant play facing the basket so he has to be a 4, he has no post offense and drifts in and out of games, sure looks like chandler to me.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Electric Slim said:


> What if we at least get Bargnani? Fill in the blanks for the #16 and '07 pick.


What does the 16th pick have to do with the trade? We'd have already had that.

And as for Bargnani, I'll say it again. Dirk, the great Dirk, just kicked his rep for settling for jumpers and not embracing the contact and the requisite higher percentage points... can we wait for Bargnani to pick up this toughness that sure isn't taught in europe?



> But I would have guessed that Eddy Curry would have surpassed the numbers of his 2004-2005 season.


Numbers are relative to the players around you. I really wonder sometimes whether many very good posters realize this. There were less numbers to go around in NYK despite the team not winning. Marbury, Francis, Crawford, Rose, etc. etc. What Eddy brings... the ability to draw players closer to the basket, command extra attention and even get off 14 PPG at 53%, just doesn't show up on the stat line. You aren't gonna get that out of a 245 lb. finesse pansy from Texas. 



> At that time in may I was really hoping to hear good news about Eddy's heart, and hoping to resign him immediately. But I was worried that he might be not be worth a max contract, and i was concerned about his health as well.


What were your feelings on Chandler's contract? On the fact that they didn't make him go out and get an offer to match like they did with Duhon and Curry? Do you like when your team negotiates against a phantom competing buyer?



> Naturally I expected a better record moving ahead with Curry, but that didn't happen.
> 
> I won't deny that Eddy's presence was sorely missed last season, but now we have a chance just summer to replace him.


We won't replace him Slim. There won't be a player save MAYBE Oden to come along for the next 5 years with his athleticism and touch for 285 lbs. Even if he can't rebound. And Lamarcus Aldridge and his pansy game sure isn't going to do it. 



> I think Eddy will continue to underachieve, and I'm glad he's not doing it as a Bull. I was also hoping for Chandler to break out this year, but he took a dump instead. Oh well!


Yes when I think of our win loss record last year, I really do think of the word "underachieving"... is it the RPG? Yeah Eddy's rebounding sure is worse than Tyson's offense. Or not. You're a Tyson guy. He's your boy. How does it feel to know your boy SUCKS. I saw you telling The ROY how hard it is to get a center. That's such a joke. Are you SURE you never ever claimed that Tyson could man the position full time? 

I'll say it again so you get it. Maybe this will illustrate it for you. Of Chandler, Curry, Diop and Brown, Tyson is the worst. Yes, Sagana Diop is pretty much universally considered to be better than Tyson Chandler. 



> Lastly, while it does make good sense that the Bulls lost 6 less games than the season before because of Curry's abscence, there's no way to actually PROVE it. For all you know the Bulls could have won LESS than 41 games with Curry on the team. :clown:


This is the funniest one I've heard yet. Yes, you're right. All the time when the third youngest roster in the league wins 47 games ... they decline with the talent and depth we had last year.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

I haven't seen this posted: 



> Still, Paxson isn't complaining. He called Thomas a "game-changer."
> 
> "He can block and rebound," he said. "He's not afraid."


ChiTrib 

Pretty interesting. On one hand you could read it ("game-changer") as ringing evidence that he is Paxson's guy. On the other hand, Paxson has likely described Tyson similarly.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

No GM would trade the Bulls pick (#2) for Eddy Curry. So yes, the Bulls got the best of that deal. Then its up to Paxson to pick the right player or get the best trade, but in top of that we get to swap picks next year if we decide to do so.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



El Chapu said:


> No GM would trade the Bulls pick (#2) for Eddy Curry. So yes, the Bulls got the best of that deal. Then its up to Paxson to pick the right player or get the best trade, but in top of that we get to swap picks next year if we decide to do so.


Hmm. That has me thinking of an interesting angle. Without considering whether NY would do it, do you think any GM with a top 5 pick in this draft (a reportedly weak draft) would trade their pick straight up for Eddy Curry?

I don't think they would.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Hmm. That has me thinking of an interesting angle. Without considering whether NY would do it, do you think any GM with a top 5 pick in this draft (a reportedly weak draft) would trade their pick straight up for Eddy Curry?
> 
> I don't think they would.


No. I dont think so. And dont forget that Curry signed a pretty big contract extension as well.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Hmm. That has me thinking of an interesting angle. Without considering whether NY would do it, do you think any GM with a top 5 pick in this draft (a reportedly weak draft) would trade their pick straight up for Eddy Curry?
> 
> I don't think they would.


I don't think they would, either.

I'd still like to see the #2 pick, you know, actually play for us, and see the team, you know, at least meet and preferably surpass where it was record-wise with Curry before I'm ready to proclaim the deal a victory for the Bulls.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TripleDouble said:


> I haven't seen this posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted that yesterday...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> No that may be what people like YOU thought of Tyson Chandler, I could have told you to know better a long time ago.


The funny thing is that you will buy into the possitive praise that Thomas gets but when other people have negative observations you strongley dissagree. Tyrus Thomas has more question marks about his ability then most people in this draft, its just a fact and some people may not like it but hey its just the truth.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> The funny thing is that you will buy into the possitive praise that Thomas gets but when other people have negative observations you strongley dissagree. Tyrus Thomas has more question marks about his ability then most people in this draft, its just a fact and some people may not like it but hey its just the truth.


The top 5 players in this draft all have questions marks

Which is why there's no clear #1


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> This is the funniest one I've heard yet. Yes, you're right. All the time when the third youngest roster in the league wins 47 games ... they decline with the talent and depth we had last year.



The 2004 Grizzlies were pretty young and won 50 games. The next season they won 45. Young players progress isn't consistant so there is no real reason to assume that young teams progress will be consistant.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> The top 5 players in this draft all have questions marks
> 
> Which is why there's no clear #1


Some more then others.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> Some more then others.


what about channing frye having wayy more knocks on his game than andrew bogut and actually having a better season and probably will be a better player?

the kid would of averaged even MORE points and rebounds had larry brown not been playing musical chairs.

the college game is different than the nba, some are more comfortable here, while others are more comfortable back in college.

who know's what will happen.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



johnston797 said:


> The kid is young and had a major growth spurt.  Pippen and Grant were toothpicks compared to where they ended up.
> 
> I actually think this is actually a big advantage for this kid. Aldridge dominated in part due to his size and weight. Thomas dominated despise his lack of girth.
> 
> Thomas is going to gain muscle, but Aldrigde isn't going to gain Thomas verticle.


Adam Morrison is pretty damn skinny, too. Emaciated may be the more appropriate word.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> what about channing frye having wayy more knocks on his game than andrew bogut and actually having a better season and probably will be a better player?
> 
> the kid would of averaged even MORE points and rebounds had larry brown not been playing musical chairs.
> 
> ...


Channing Frye was a surprise but common we arent talking about jaw dropping numbers. I still think Bogut played a much more important role for the Bucks. Frye also had a pretty risky injury near mid season and when he returned he wasnt anywhere as near as productive as before the injuryl. I agree that we dont know what will happen. I think Frye will be a decent player hes got a good jumper.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Adam Morrison is pretty damn skinny, too. Emaciated may be the more appropriate word.


Yep, but Morrison is 2 years older and diabetic. I'm a lot more concerned about his abillity to add some bulk compared to Thomas.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



The ROY said:


> he said his "sources" tell him that the bulls covet thomas. obviously he knows alot better than we do, he's PAID to know that stuff.
> 
> and he didn't speculate it, skiles actually said that.


Sam Smith has sources also and they are worthless too. Reporters have to write a story every day and find an angle. In the end, before we rip each others heads off or call people stupid, remember, regardless fo the pick, we should improve....Unless it's Morrison or Reddick and then I will join you with the pitchforks.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Maybe mentioned further down in this thread, but Tyrus reminds me alot of Antonio McDyess. 

Dice is 6'9 245 who used to have awesome hops. McDyess average 14ppg and 10 rpg in 25 minutes his final year at Alabama with 51% FG and 66% FT with 2.0 blocks per game. Key to McDyess's NBA success is his ability to make the 15 footer. Athleticism and energy are an important part of his game.

Tyrus is 6'9 220 who has awesome hops. He average 12 ppg and 9 rpg in 25 minutes (playing with Davis who took some boards no doubt) with 60% FG and 66% FT with 3.0 blockes pe game. Every report saws he has excellent touch out to 15 feet. Athleticism and energy are off the charts.

Tyrus with about 20 pounds would be an absolute beast. Gotta take him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



lougehrig said:


> Tyrus is 6'9 220 who has awesome hops. He average 12 ppg and 9 rpg in 25 minutes (playing with Davis who took some boards no doubt) with 60% FG and 66% FT with 3.0 blockes pe game. Every report saws he has excellent touch out to 15 feet. Athleticism and energy are off the charts.


 Well for One Tyrus is 215 MAYBE, some people think hes 210. 



> playing with Davis who took some boards no doubt


Common Davis is what 6'7 340 pounds!! Tyrus should have easily grabed boards more often then that pudge. JK.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

http://media.putfile.com/Tyrus-Thomas

I don't see Aldridge doing that. Ever.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> Well for One Tyrus is 215 MAYBE, some people think hes 210.


I know you're Lamarcus Aldridge's publicist, but Darius Miles was 6'9" 210. NO WAY Thomas is as skinny as Miles. He's 220 with about twice the shoulder frame of Tyson Chandler or Darius Miles.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



lougehrig said:


> Maybe mentioned further down in this thread, but Tyrus reminds me alot of Antonio McDyess.
> 
> Dice is 6'9 245 who used to have awesome hops. McDyess average 14ppg and 10 rpg in 25 minutes his final year at Alabama with 51% FG and 66% FT with 2.0 blocks per game. Key to McDyess's NBA success is his ability to make the 15 footer. Athleticism and energy are an important part of his game.
> 
> ...


Tyrus doesn't remind me of Antonio McDyess. And if he did, I wouldn't want him. He actually reminds me a lot of Dennis Rodman as Dennis was at the very beginning of transitioning from SF to PF. Except Tyrus has more quickness and footspeed, and likely isn't near the student of the game rebounding wise. Tyrus also reminds me of Dave Debusschere.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



lougehrig said:


> http://media.putfile.com/Tyrus-Thomas
> 
> I don't see Aldridge doing that. Ever.


Ive seen Aldrige receive an alley oop pass and dunk it.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

There's 3,892,594 people in the world that can do that.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Ive seen Aldrige receive an alley oop pass and dunk it.


Show me the clip Where Aldridge is practically EYE LEVEL with the freakin rim.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> I know you're Lamarcus Aldridge's publicist, but Darius Miles was 6'9" 210. NO WAY Thomas is as skinny as Miles. He's 220 with about twice the shoulder frame of Tyson Chandler or Darius Miles.


I don't know about Chandler; his shoulders really stand out when I see him in games. If Chandler ever gets the desire to gain more muscle, I bet he could get up to about 260 and still be the same freak athlete that he is (alas with no skill). Paxson said that he was up to 250 at the beginning of last season.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> I don't know about Chandler; his shoulders really stand out when I see him in games. If Chandler ever gets the desire to gain more muscle, I bet he could get up to about 260 and still be the same freak athlete that he is (alas with no skill). Paxson said that he was up to 250 at the beginning of last season.


Tyrus has the classic mesomorphic build. Any strength coaches posting here who can add more??


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

How many points did Amare score of alley oop dunks? 4 maybe? Marion? The same. I'd be more impressed if I saw a go to move that I could see as the basis of prolific offensive attack, even if it isn't spectacular.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> Show me the clip Where Aldridge is practically EYE LEVEL with the freakin rim.


Who cares? You don't score because you get up to a certain height.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

I cant get it to play.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Tyrus has the classic mesomorphic build. Any strength coaches posting here who can add more??


I did a little research on Tyrus. 

At age 15 (sophmore in HS) he was 5'11":

At age 17 (senior in HS) he was 6'7", 175lbs (not heavily recruited)

At age 19 (redshirt in College) he is 6'9" 220lbs

Where is he going to end up? 6'11 245? If he was that right now, he would be hands down the number one pick, if he isn't already.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



lougehrig said:


> I did a little research on Tyrus.
> 
> At age 15 (sophmore in HS) he was 5'11":
> 
> ...


I think even if he doesn't grow (which most people his age aren't gonna grow more than another inch) and he ends up 6'9" and even 230, with his motor, that's all he needs to match up just fine.

What I don't get is this. People here have been preaching grit, desire, show up, play hard, engine, motor, effort and on and on for years now... isn't Tyrus EVERYTHING that people here profess to want??


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> I think even if he doesn't grow (which most people his age aren't gonna grow more than another inch) and he ends up 6'9" and even 230, with his motor, that's all he needs to match up just fine.
> 
> What I don't get is this. People here have been preaching grit, desire, show up, play hard, engine, motor, effort and on and on for years now... isn't Tyrus EVERYTHING that people here profess to want??


Amen.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



TripleDouble said:


> Who cares? You don't score because you get up to a certain height.


Ok see people here do this all the time. Saying that he gets up higher isn't saying:

"If you can jump that high, that means you can do everything." 

I don't ever recall saying that that's all you need. However, we know that Tyrus isn't just some leaper. He had a pretty awesome season PRODUCTION WISE for a freshman in the SEC, so he's not just a jumper. So when you have two guys who DID PRODUCE and neither of whom have MAJOR MAJOR holes in their game, then the ability to get that high is pretty huge. It won't help you if you don't have the basics, but if you do have the basics like effort and fundamentals, it will separate you from the guys who also have effort and fundamentals, but who CANT jump that high. 

Get it?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> I know you're Lamarcus Aldridge's publicist, but Darius Miles was 6'9" 210. NO WAY Thomas is as skinny as Miles. He's 220 with about twice the shoulder frame of Tyson Chandler or Darius Miles.


LOL Lamarcus Aldridge's publicist? 
Well we all your Tyrus Thomas's Wife so its all good i guess. 
But here is the thing about Thomas vs Miles, Miles can afford to be a 210 pound SF/SG Tyrus Thomas on the other hand cannot suceed in the NBA at only 215 pounds at the PF spot with from what some scouts say a very RAW offensive game. Iam not Burning the Kid, I am just pointing out the obvious and you take at as if iam saying his a garbage player. Yeah Thomas has a nice frame but the fact is that he only weighs 215 LBS! Can he gain 30 pounds of Muscle Yeah sure, but will HE who knows. WE just dont know. Hes an athletic freak sure, but so is James White.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> LOL Lamarcus Aldridge's publicist?
> Well we all your Tyrus Thomas's Wife so its all good i guess.
> But here is the thing about Thomas vs Miles, Miles can afford to be a 210 pound SF/SG Tyrus Thomas on the other hand cannot suceed in the NBA at only 215 pounds at the PF spot with from what some scouts say a very RAW offensive game. Iam not Burning the Kid, I am just pointing out the obvious and you take at as if iam saying his a garbage player. Yeah Thomas has a nice frame but the fact is that he only weighs 215 LBS! Can he gain 30 pounds of Muscle Yeah sure, but will HE who knows. WE just dont know. Hes an athletic freak sure, but so is James White.


James White is 6'7" 180 and 23 years old. Will he add muscle? Why not? He has added 40 pounds of muscle in two years at LSU. He is a warrior. Why wouldn't he? I mean the average person adds weight and thickness to their frame from age 19 to 24 anyways without doing a thing.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> LOL Lamarcus Aldridge's publicist?
> Well we all your Tyrus Thomas's Wife so its all good i guess.
> But here is the thing about Thomas vs Miles, Miles can afford to be a 210 pound SF/SG Tyrus Thomas on the other hand cannot suceed in the NBA at only 215 pounds at the PF spot with from what some scouts say a very RAW offensive game. Iam not Burning the Kid, I am just pointing out the obvious and you take at as if iam saying his a garbage player. Yeah Thomas has a nice frame but the fact is that he only weighs 215 LBS! Can he gain 30 pounds of Muscle Yeah sure, but will HE who knows. WE just dont know. Hes an athletic freak sure, but so is James White.


You're evaluating Thomas from the standpoint of us needing him as like a first option. He's gonna be the 6th best player on the team. Therefore his willingness to attack and energy are fine, regardless of how raw he is. We aren't gonna be clearing out so that Thomas can take over in the post. Now with Aldridge, if we aren't drafting him for that, what are we drafting him for?? I don't see him setting himself apart from the rest of our post players with energy or engine. You're drafting a guy like him hoping he can put his stamp on the post individually from day one. 

And LOL @ James White comparisons. Hilarious. Let's play the game where I pick something positive that YOUR GUY can do and then find a comparison for that. Ok, Lamarcus Aldridge has finesse moves in the post, so did Will Perdue in college. See how stupid that was??


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> Ok see people here do this all the time. Saying that he gets up higher isn't saying:
> 
> "If you can jump that high, that means you can do everything."
> 
> ...


Exactly. Like Vince or Wade or Kobe o MJ for that fact. That little bit of extra flight time / air time is what makes them great versus good. Even Ben Wallace at 6'9" thrives on his jumping ability and quickness off the floor.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

I try to not get to exited about High Lite clips because god knows i hate to admit it but after I saw some Andrea Bargnani clips I was like OMG this kid is the next Larry Bird/ Jordan! But then I look at all the 6'5 white guys guarding him. 

Ive seen about 40,000,000 clips that where more spectacular then that one.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

I think Aldridge just shot another fadeaway against a 14 year old girl in a pickup game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> I think Aldridge just shot another fadeaway against a 14 year old girl in a pickup game.


Tyrus Thomas is about 3 donuts away from weighing as much as a 14 year old girl.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> I think Aldridge just shot another fadeaway against a 14 year old girl in a pickup game.


To be fair, she's a girl scout. With 9 badges.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> It won't help you if you don't have the basics, but if you do have the basics like effort and fundamentals, it will separate you from the guys who also have effort and fundamentals, but who CANT jump that high.


It's a truism that all things being equal, you go for the more athletic player.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



lougehrig said:


> Where is he going to end up? 6'11 245? If he was that right now, he would be hands down the number one pick, if he isn't already.


That would be nice!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

It's pretty sad that with the #2 pick in the draft, some of us are thinking we'll get the 6th best player on the team.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



DaBullz said:


> It's pretty sad that with the #2 pick in the draft, some of us are thinking we'll get the 6th best player on the team.


First you can just say me... second, offensively as an individual one on one threat, that's all we need. I didn't mean the sixth best player overall. And he may be the 6th best player overall AS A ROOKIE.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

We all know he can run and jump(plus that clip has already been posted). Since you don't know what will, I'll tell you: to fully convince us that are unsure about him, show clips of of Tyrus exhibiting some sort of skill on the offensive side of the ball, like the 15 foot J I've seen people mention.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

Corey Benjamin was a good dunker too!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



DaBullz said:


> It's pretty sad that with the #2 pick in the draft, some of us are thinking we'll get the 6th best player on the team.


Not really. We're a playoff team with excellent depth. Just like Darko was the 2 pick and was the 10th best player on a top notch team.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



laso said:


> Corey Benjamin was a good dunker too!


yeah, but that's about ALL he was


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

Dennis Rodman was 6'6" and never weighed more that 220. He was guarding Shaq at times. Didn't hear complaining about his weight. I know Rodman was strong with an attitude.

This kid is 19 and will grow. I don't put the weight at this stage as a deterent. We have to remember this kid is not someone who will dominate immediately. He is a project, and it may take a few years. With this high a pick you have to think of long term value.

If he is there, we should pick him. If Toronto picks him, we take Aldridge. Pax has an easy choice. Much easier than having the first pick. One of the two will fall in his lap. Of course, Toronto could take the Italian Stallion, and Pax would have to chose.

I prefer Thomas, but will not complain if we get Aldridge.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



lougehrig said:


> Not really. We're a playoff team with excellent depth. Just like Darko was the 2 pick and was the 10th best player on a top notch team.


The problem is that the Bulls are not a top notch team and cannot afford to get a project like Tyrus may possibly be. Aldridge, too, is a project, but definitely not as much as Darko was, or Thomas is. Some of the Tyrus/Amare comparisons are okay, but we should remember that Amare was already listed at 6'10" and 240-245, while Thomas may be around 225 right now. Still, imagining Tyrus and Tyson on the floor together swatting shots all over the place would be great entertainment.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> The problem is that the Bulls are not a top notch team and cannot afford to get a project like Tyrus may possibly be. Aldridge, too, is a project, but definitely not as much as Darko was, or Thomas is. Some of the Tyrus/Amare comparisons are okay, but we should remember that Amare was already listed at 6'10" and 240-245, while Thomas may be around 225 right now. Still, imagining Tyrus and Tyson on the floor together swatting shots all over the place would be great entertainment.


 I agree, No knock on Tyrus but hes far from a finished product and right now the Bulls are not in a position to let this kid sit on the bench and wait to see if he can be a good NBA player. At one point the Bulls where not even worthy of being a seeded playoff team.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Salvaged Ship said:


> Dennis Rodman was 6'6" and never weighed more that 220. He was guarding Shaq at times. Didn't hear complaining about his weight. I know Rodman was strong with an attitude.
> 
> This kid is 19 and will grow. I don't put the weight at this stage as a deterent. We have to remember this kid is not someone who will dominate immediately. He is a project, and it may take a few years. With this high a pick you have to think of long term value.
> 
> ...


Dennis was 6'8"-6'9"


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> The problem is that the Bulls are not a top notch team and cannot afford to get a project like Tyrus may possibly be. Aldridge, too, is a project, but definitely not as much as Darko was, or Thomas is. Some of the Tyrus/Amare comparisons are okay, but we should remember that Amare was already listed at 6'10" and 240-245, while Thomas may be around 225 right now. Still, imagining Tyrus and Tyson on the floor together swatting shots all over the place would be great entertainment.


What makes you say Aldridge is less of a project? Are you the new "project quantifier"..? I say Aldridge is more of a project with less likelihood of completion because you can't teach someone how to change genders


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> What makes you say Aldridge is less of a project? Are you the new "project quantifier"..? I say Aldridge is more of a project with less likelihood of completion because you can't teach someone how to change genders


 What the hell is up with your hate for Lamarcus Aldrige?! Did he rape your puppy or something?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Dennis was 6'8"-6'9"


Listed at 6'8" but definitely 6'6" or 6'7" at most.

Anybody have any Jordan/Rodman/Pippen together pictures?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



lougehrig said:


> Not really. We're a playoff team with excellent depth. Just like Darko was the 2 pick and was the 10th best player on a top notch team.


We're not the top notch playoff team that Detroit is/was. And Darko is the perfect reason why you don't pick for need with a #2 (they need a C so Ben Wallace can play PF) instead of picking a Melo or Wade (or even Hinrich, sheesh)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Listed at 6'8" but definitely 6'6" or 6'7" at most.
> 
> Anybody have any Jordan/Rodman/Pippen together pictures?


Rodman was built like a BULL.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



The ROY said:


> yeah, but that's about ALL he was


My point exactly. You don't draft someone just because of one dunk.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Listed at 6'8" but definitely 6'6" or 6'7" at most.
> 
> Anybody have any Jordan/Rodman/Pippen together pictures?


Yeah Scottie was really about 6'9". He talked in the papers about listing himself as being shorter for reverse psychology. So far we now have the official "project quantifier" and the official height guy for the NBA in one thread. Sweet.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> What the hell is up with your hate for Lamarcus Aldrige?! Did he rape your puppy or something?


Can't understand it huh? It's like ever since you said "Lamarcus, what a cool name! And to view his nbadraft.net profile you have to have the premium membership!!" you just can't understand when people see past his Chandleresque corporate package and say "he's got almost no chance to make us anything special." He's a 6'11" 245 lb. back to the basket offensive player who really can't back anyone down. I know Davis is 320. But it wasn't even close. He didn't do what you are supposed to do when backing down a bigger defender... get to one of their shoulders and back to the outside of their body until you get some daylight. He just faded away.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



thebizkit69u said:


> Rodman was built like a BULL.


You're never gonna find a more stout bullish 218 than this kid either.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Listed at 6'8" but definitely 6'6" or 6'7" at most.
> 
> Anybody have any Jordan/Rodman/Pippen together pictures?


Rodman and Jordan side by side were almost identical in height. When Rodman first came to Chi, the public address announcer was saying he was 6'8". after a while he started saying 6'6". He was Jordan's height.

Yes, he was built like a bull. But when he first came out of college he was a beanpole (I think he was 24 or 25 when he entered the NBA). Tyrus is much younger, has incredible ability and a good attitude, is a hard worker, and I see him bulking up quite a bit as the years go by. Will probably grow a few inches as well.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



laso said:


> My point exactly. You don't draft someone just because of one dunk.


No, your point is that you can't make a point without relying on very elementary argumentative techniques. Here's how you framed that argument:

Take something that someone can do well, then find someone else who can do THAT THING well, but sucks as an overall player, and blurt out "so and so can do this well and look how bad he sucks!" 

By that rationale:

Peyton Manning has a strong arm
Jeff George does too
"Who the hell cares if Peyton Manning has a strong arm, all Jeff George was was a guy with a cannon."

That's really one of the crappiest ways to argue a point I've ever seen. This is no different than when Pax fans hear you arguing that you want guys who try hard AND have talent and they immediately pick someone who just has talent and blurt out "yeah, cause we really want a team full of Eddie Robinsons. Fire Pax!" 

Basically... zzzzzz


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> No, your point is that you can't make a point without relying on very elementary argumentative techniques. Here's how you framed that argument:
> 
> Take something that someone can do well, then find someone else who can do THAT THING well, but sucks as an overall player, and blurt out "so and so can do this well and look how bad he sucks!"
> 
> ...


You fail to take into account the thread subject line: " If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will." <p>

The original poster is saying that one dunk should be enough to make a Bulls fan want the Bulls to draft Thomas. Laso responds by providing evidence (Cory Benjamin) that one dunk, or many dunks, is not enough to convince that Thomas is the right pick. It's a perfectly logic rebutal.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



DaBullz said:


> We're not the top notch playoff team that Detroit is/was. And Darko is the perfect reason why you don't pick for need with a #2 (they need a C so Ben Wallace can play PF) instead of picking a Melo or Wade (or even Hinrich, sheesh)


They didn't pick Darko because he was a center. They picked him because they thought he was the best player available, with the highest upside. A 7 footer with supreme athleticism who had all the skills.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



TripleDouble said:


> You fail to take into account the thread subject line: " If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will." <p>
> 
> The original poster is saying that one dunk should be enough to make a Bulls fan want the Bulls to draft Thomas. Laso responds by providing evidence (Cory Benjamin) that one dunk, or many dunks, is not enough to convince that Thomas is the right pick. It's a perfectly logic rebutal.


You could look at it that way, OR you could look at it that he's saying that SINCE we know that he does have a ridiculous engine, decent fundamentals, fire and the right attitude, this is the icing on the cake that should make you want him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rwj333 said:


> They didn't pick Darko because he was a center. They picked him because they thought he was the best player available, with the highest upside. A 7 footer with supreme athleticism who had all the skills.


They didn't take Melo because they had Prince. That's all there was to it.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rwj333 said:


> They didn't pick Darko because he was a center. They picked him because they thought he was the best player available, with the highest upside. A 7 footer with supreme athleticism who had all the skills.


But wasn't Darko what people think Aldridge is? He couldn't back anyone down, but that's alright, because he had all the moves, the "polish" (whatever the F that is) and could step out and hit the jumper. Aldridge is Darko's younger cousin.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> But wasn't Darko what people think Aldridge is? He couldn't back anyone down, but that's alright, because he had all the moves, the "polish" (whatever the F that is) and could step out and hit the jumper. Aldridge is Darko's younger cousin.


Aldridge has a beautiful baby hook shot. That's a valuable move to have as a big. It worked very well for Eddy Curry.

Your general disdain for Lamarcus, IMO, is way over the top, but as I've witnessed, that's the way you roll when you don't like somebody.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Yeah Scottie was really about 6'9". He talked in the papers about listing himself as being shorter for reverse psychology. So far we now have the official "project quantifier" and the official height guy for the NBA in one thread. Sweet.


You need to switch to decaf buddy. Your personal attacks are really cutting down on the basketball discussion... 


That being said, I think I'd like to have a power forward who can play with his back to the basket. Most, if not all, championship teams have had a player who could back someone down in the post when the flow of the game made it necessary (for the Bulls of the 90's it was Jordan... those teams were really the exception). If Tyrus Thomas can play with his back to the basket... which would enable him to create his own shot while surveying the floor to pass out of double teams to our (excellent) perimeter shooters, then that's fine... I'll take him. So far... I think the guy that provides that post presence is LaMarcus Aldridge because I've seen it with my own two eyes...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Pippenatorade said:


> No, your point is that you can't make a point without relying on very elementary argumentative techniques. Here's how you framed that argument:
> 
> Take something that someone can do well, then find someone else who can do THAT THING well, but sucks as an overall player, and blurt out "so and so can do this well and look how bad he sucks!"
> 
> ...


What about: 

Ryan Leaf has a strong arm
Jeff George does too
"Who the hell cares if Ryan Leaf has a strong arm, all Jeff George was was a guy with a cannon."

Ryan Leaf certainly had a much stronger arm that Peyton Manning. I think Peyton Manning had better fundamentals and accuracy, though. Hm. :clown:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Dornado said:


> You need to switch to decaf buddy. Your personal attacks are really cutting down on the basketball discussion...
> 
> 
> That being said, I think I'd like to have a power forward who can play with his back to the basket. Most, if not all, championship teams have had a player who could back someone down in the post when the flow of the game made it necessary (for the Bulls of the 90's it was Jordan... those teams were really the exception). If Tyrus Thomas can play with his back to the basket... which would enable him to create his own shot while surveying the floor to pass out of double teams to our (excellent) perimeter shooters, then that's fine... I'll take him. So far... I think the guy that provides that post presence is LaMarcus Aldridge because I've seen it with my own two eyes...


Tyrus Thomas does NOT yet play with his back to the basket. He's usually not creating for himself anyway, although he looks like he has good mechanics on his jumper. It's the athleticism, hustle, and attitude that are intriguing about Tyrus (it's certainly not his size). Aldridge is a much more developed back-to-the-basket player. 

Pippenatorade must have either missed (or mentally erased) exceptional Aldridge games against at least marginal NBA prospects like Pittsnoggle and Sasha Kaun this last year.


----------



## Mark_R (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> But wasn't Darko what people think Aldridge is? He couldn't back anyone down, but that's alright, because he had all the moves, the "polish" (whatever the F that is) and could step out and hit the jumper. Aldridge is Darko's younger cousin.


Wasn't Darko being stroked for such a high slot based on incredible individual workouts? Did anybody really have a clue what Darko would be once thrusted into action against NBA defenses?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

We need to find some videos of Tyrus dunking ON people. That would get me all lathered up (as Terry Boers would say - and then he would talk about his yule log).


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/9343151

More LSU highlights from the Tournament. Not that many highlights for Tyrus, really only in the Duke game. He had some nice assists though.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



rwj333 said:


> What about:
> 
> Ryan Leaf has a strong arm
> Jeff George does too
> ...


Ok so that person would have to be saying that Tyrus Thomas is like Corey Benjamin in ANY other respect. Are you saying that?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Dornado said:


> You need to switch to decaf buddy. Your personal attacks are really cutting down on the basketball discussion...
> 
> 
> That being said, I think I'd like to have a power forward who can play with his back to the basket. Most, if not all, championship teams have had a player who could back someone down in the post when the flow of the game made it necessary (for the Bulls of the 90's it was Jordan... those teams were really the exception). If Tyrus Thomas can play with his back to the basket... which would enable him to create his own shot while surveying the floor to pass out of double teams to our (excellent) perimeter shooters, then that's fine... I'll take him. So far... I think the guy that provides that post presence is LaMarcus Aldridge because I've seen it with my own two eyes...


Zzzz. Your breaks to talk about a poster rather than a post are really cutting down on it too. I was called Tyrus Thomas' WIFE, and moved right on. It's called putting your big boy pants on and enjoying heated discussions. I don't see what is so bad about calling a spade a spade. We have guys who think they know "real" heights and guys who think they know how much more of a project one guy is than the other. Did I call them anything other than that? No. It would be one thing if I or anyone jumped in with "oh so you're some JERK who thinks he can know REAL heights." 

And all those backdown players could pretty much BACK SOMEONE DOWN. I don't recall a whole lot of guys who put their back on someone and led teams to titles by not having the inside move and having everything going away. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

The only European player in my memory that made a good impact at "high school age" is Tony Parker. I posted this in another thread, but based on recent history the ideal age for a European player to enter the NBA is 21 and sometimes 20. Darko seems to be coming around with the Magic -- at the age of 20 (21 in June).


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



DaBullz said:


> They didn't take Melo because they had Prince. That's all there was to it.


http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/The_Word_On_Darko-78462-50.html

I disagree. They hype around Darko was huge. Melo was seen as a player with much less upside-- a Glenn Robinson type. The Pistons didn't pick Darko for need. They picked him because they thought he was going to be the best player and they had a veteran team that didn't need immediate help.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRypV_QHwOw&search=lsu
Thomas blocking some guy (looks like a high school kid) haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpkQ99I_SCo&search=lsu
Thomas blocking some guy (actually its Reddick who reminds me of a high school kid).


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Pippenatorade said:


> Zzzz. Your breaks to talk about a poster rather than a post are really cutting down on it too. I was called Tyrus Thomas' WIFE, and moved right on. It's called putting your big boy pants on and enjoying heated discussions. I don't see what is so bad about calling a spade a spade. We have guys who think they know "real" heights and guys who think they know how much more of a project one guy is than the other. Did I call them anything other than that? No. It would be one thing if I or anyone jumped in with "oh so you're some JERK who thinks he can know REAL heights."
> 
> And all those backdown players could pretty much BACK SOMEONE DOWN. I don't recall a whole lot of guys who put their back on someone and led teams to titles by not having the inside move and having everything going away. Maybe it's just me.


And we should assume that you're the be-all-end-all source of basketball knowledge. 

Most of the people on this board are not NBA players, coaches, scouts. Some of us are former or current high school or college players or coaches, while some have intramural basketball as their highest level of basketball activity. Levels of credibilities are different among posters, but everyone has an alias on this board, hiding an important identity -- our names. Pretty much all of us are fans. Thus, opinions and facts should be taken with a grain of salt.

I've never boasted that I'm the Human Basketball Encyclopedia. As a poster I have a right to post my opinions on things basketball related and Bulls-related. I based my statement on Rodman's height based on seeing him standing next to Michael Jordan at identical height and reading many publications talking about Rodman's height. If Rodman is 6'8" then Michael Jordan must be 6'8" as well. I get to base my projection of Aldridge's immediate impact in the NBA because I can, and I've never said that everyone should believe everything I say -- especially since my statements on Aldridge are exactly opinions.

I respect your (Bulls and basketball-related) opinions -- most of which seem to contrast greatly from mine -- but your tendency to directly attack posters who have opposing opinions and not the post itself is beginning to wear thin.

Edit: Actually, sometimes you directly attack the poster first and then attack the post. It's starting to feel like English class, trying to find the fallacies in an argument.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

"I put words in peoples mouth to enhance my arguments"


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



lougehrig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRypV_QHwOw&search=lsu
> Thomas blocking some guy (looks like a high school kid) haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpkQ99I_SCo&search=lsu
> Thomas blocking some guy (actually its Reddick who reminds me of a high school kid).


my god man, the dude gets so high, he risks hitting his head on the rim or backboard most of the time...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



> It's called putting your big boy pants on and enjoying heated discussions.


If you're comparing what you've been doing in these threads to mature discourse.. and if the implication here was that I was too young to handle your belligerence... well.. sweet irony is still alive here at basketballboards.net. 




> And all those backdown players could pretty much BACK SOMEONE DOWN. I don't recall a whole lot of guys who put their back on someone and led teams to titles by not having the inside move and having everything going away. Maybe it's just me.


Was the sky hook an 'inside' move? (please don't try to say I'm comparing anyone in this draft to Lew Alcindor)... even if Aldridges best moves are going away from the basket right now he's at least demontrated an ability to play with his back to the basket... a fadeaway jumpshot from the post will help open up a solid drop step... ask Hakeem. My problem with Thomas is that he's been described across the board as a face-up offensive player... we have a lot of those.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*

You guys go on posting about me, and I'll go on posting about Thomas and Aldridge. Where is the vulgarity? The namecalling? Oh wait... you just don't like my tone and want me to learn how to stay in my place and shut my mouth. That's what it always is. Because.. when there is an ACTUAL personal attack (a completely subjective term) someone usually just PMs a mod.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Dornado said:


> If you're comparing what you've been doing in these threads to mature discourse.. and if the implication here was that I was too young to handle your belligerence... well.. sweet irony is still alive here at basketballboards.net.


zzzzzzz 

Was the sky hook an 'inside' move? (please don't try to say I'm comparing anyone in this draft to Lew Alcindor)... even if Aldridges best moves are going away from the basket right now he's at least demontrated an ability to play with his back to the basket... a fadeaway jumpshot from the post will help open up a solid drop step... ask Hakeem. My problem with Thomas is that he's been described across the board as a face-up offensive player... we have a lot of those.[/QUOTE]

No but you did bring up Alcindor's sky hook. You act like the guy couldn't also get inside all the time. He didn't rely solely on the skyhook. He could back you down and dunk on you too.... believe it or not.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Electric Slim said:


> "I put words in peoples mouth to enhance my arguments"


"I haven't let it go from may 2004."


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



> No but you did bring up Alcindor's sky hook. You act like the guy couldn't also get inside all the time. He didn't rely solely on the skyhook. He could back you down and dunk on you too.... believe it or not.


Thank you for pointing out that I brought up Alcindor's sky hook immediately following the quote of me bringing up the sky hook. 

My point is that a move like the dream shake or the sky hook can open up a larger post repetoire... and having seen LaMarcus Aldridge display some pretty uncanny shooting touch for a power forward... even if he does shoot fadeaway J's from the post.. means that he has a "go-to move" with his back to the basket... one "go-to" move in the post creates another, as the defender is constantly worried about the shot you've proven you can hit with consistency. So... all I'm saying, is that Aldridge has already displayed what I think could be the makings of a very effective post-player in the NBA... Tyrus Thomas, for all of his virtues, has not shown me that.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Dornado said:


> Thank you for pointing out that I brought up Alcindor's sky hook immediately following the quote of me bringing up the sky hook.
> 
> My point is that a move like the dream shake or the sky hook can open up a larger post repetoire... and having seen LaMarcus Aldridge display some pretty uncanny shooting touch for a power forward... even if he does shoot fadeaway J's from the post.. means that he has a "go-to move" with his back to the basket... one "go-to" move in the post creates another, as the defender is constantly worried about the shot you've proven you can hit with consistency. So... all I'm saying, is that Aldridge has already displayed what I think could be the makings of a very effective post-player in the NBA... Tyrus Thomas, for all of his virtues, has not shown me that.


Nah, you have it backwards actually. He had inside moves, then when you doubled him out of there he'd skyhook you. 

Man, you're really ticked aren't you :biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

I'd say Tyrus Thomas reminds me of Hakim Warrick with shotblocking ability.

The shotblocking ability, though, is what elevates him to the Top 5 in this draft.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

A better version of Tyrus Thomas already exists in this league, his name is Josh Smith.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



TyGuy said:


> A better version of Tyrus Thomas already exists in this league, his name is Josh Smith.


LOL


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



TyGuy said:


> A better version of Tyrus Thomas already exists in this league, his name is Josh Smith.


The shotblocking small forward seems to be emerging...Josh Smith and Gerald Wallace are leading the way.

Tyrus Thomas would be best suited as a SF in my opinion, that is, if he doesn't get any bigger than what Josh Smith is.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

He pretty much is already the size of Josh Smith. What he will look after he adds on the much needed weight is anyones guess...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



rlucas4257 said:


> What Johnston and May said
> 
> Dont put anything into Livingston working him out. Livingston probably wont even be on the Bulls next year. Its a Lousiana, LSU thing.


Livingston may not be a Bull, but he is a Skiles guy who's stated that he's interested in coaching when his career's done. I'd be shocked if Skiles didn't pick Livingston's brain about Thomas.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



step said:


> He pretty much is already the size of Josh Smith. What he will look after he adds on the much needed weight is anyones guess...


He will look like a poor mans version of josh smith. Smith has about 20 lbs on him, is a better shooter and pretty much just better period.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



> He will look like a poor mans version of josh smith. Smith has about 20 lbs on him, is a better shooter and pretty much just better period.


Well I was basing it on that Smith is currently listed at 225lbs.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*

I was thinking the video was going to be that of Tyrus from the Duke game (IIRC) where he stole the ball and streaked away for a monster fast break dunk, then went crazy-go-nuts afterwards. That was huge. If you wanted evidence that he was a Marion-type player, that's it.

Personally, I think a frontcourt consisting of Nene, Chandler, Thomas, Nocioni and Deng perfectly caters to the current movement of the NBA.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

im starting to think that tyrus thomas is not the right fit. i love his energy but is he really wut paxson is looking for. hes not big, he can not shoot, he does not have a post game. i think shelden williams is the right fit he has a post game, he can hit free throws, he is a scott skiles type player, hes played with luol deng and chris duhon, and he can hit three pointers at times, and also he has 4 years of college experience. i think tyrus thomas fits more on a team like phoenix or miami i might be wrong tho but this is just my opinion.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

You couldn't pay me to draft Shelden Williams over Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: If this doesn't make you want Tyrus, I don't know what will.*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Personally, I think a frontcourt consisting of Nene, Chandler, Thomas, Nocioni and Deng perfectly caters to the current movement of the NBA.


Yep, they're all fast and athletic around the basket. You would really have it all with that group in my opinion, and it'd be even more versatile with Bargs instead of Tyrus.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

I think the comparison to Marion is not a good one. Also i think Thomas is going to be more like 6'10" than 6'9" and will have a reach above 7'. I think a better match for Thomas is Amare Stoudemire. They are both the same size and are not just great leapers but very quick leapers and that is the difference. Thomas gets of the floor really quickly and this is why he is such a great rebounder and shot blocker. That along with his excellent lateral movement makes him play much bigger than his size. IMHO Paxson is going to talk and talk about other players but I think Thomas is his man.

I also heard that Carney looked great in drill but weak in 2 on 2 and seemed to disappear. I sitll think he is going to drop as teams question if he is aggressive enough for the NBA. 

david


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Pippenatorade must have either missed (or mentally erased) exceptional Aldridge games against at least marginal NBA prospects like Pittsnoggle and Sasha Kaun this last year.


See, I just can't get too excited or reassured by good games vs. guys who *might* be as good as Scott Padgett or Chris Andersen at the next level. If they get lucky.

I think I dislike Aldridge even more than Pip does, and I am truly at a loss as to how he's being thought of as the safest big man pick. I think that between his perfectly ordinary athleticism/size (compared to NBA 4s and 5s) and his highly inconsistent mental approach, Aldridge has a not inconsiderable chance of being a bust. More specifically, I want no part of a player that I can see Skiles benching early and often because his mind's not in it. Rick Barnes could live with Aldridge spacing out every other possession or taking a game off -- nine times out of ten, his roster had infinitely more talent top-to-bottom than his opponents'. Scott Skiles doesn't have that luxury.

I don't have similar worries with Bargnani or Thomas -- not only do I think that both have much more interesting NBA-level skill sets/athleticism and much more upside, I think that they're both much more likely to meet Skiles's expectations.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?*



ScottMay said:


> See, I just can't get too excited or reassured by good games vs. guys who *might* be as good as Scott Padgett or Chris Andersen at the next level. If they get lucky.
> 
> I think I dislike Aldridge even more than Pip does, and I am truly at a loss as to how he's being thought of as the safest big man pick. I think that between his perfectly ordinary athleticism/size (compared to NBA 4s and 5s) and his highly inconsistent mental approach, Aldridge has a not inconsiderable chance of being a bust. More specifically, I want no part of a player that I can see Skiles benching early and often because his mind's not in it. Rick Barnes could live with Aldridge spacing out every other possession or taking a game off -- nine times out of ten, his roster had infinitely more talent top-to-bottom than his opponents'. Scott Skiles doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> I don't have similar worries with Bargnani or Thomas -- not only do I think that both have much more interesting NBA-level skill sets/athleticism and much more upside, I think that they're both much more likely to meet Skiles's expectations.


I don't know about Aldridge's attitude like you do, but I'm not really liking the idea of using the #2 on him.

My reasoning is that Aldridge wasn't the main guy on Texas. Why draft a #3 option on a college team with such a valuable pick?


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



giusd said:


> I think the comparison to Marion is not a good one. Also i think Thomas is going to be more like 6'10" than 6'9" and will have a reach above 7'. I think a better match for Thomas is Amare Stoudemire. They are both the same size and are not just great leapers but very quick leapers and that is the difference. Thomas gets of the floor really quickly and this is why he is such a great rebounder and shot blocker. That along with his excellent lateral movement makes him play much bigger than his size. IMHO Paxson is going to talk and talk about other players but I think Thomas is his man.
> 
> I also heard that Carney looked great in drill but weak in 2 on 2 and seemed to disappear. I sitll think he is going to drop as teams question if he is aggressive enough for the NBA.
> 
> david


David, I think the comparison to Amare breaks down when it comes to size/strength. Amare was an absolute bull compared to the competition in high school. Also, in his rookie year in the league you could see how he used his strength as well as his athleticism to get to the rim against veteran big men. He just had the inate power that I don't see Thomas having. 

What brought Amare to the next level was his ability to shoot from 15-20 feet out. For a guy who was originally a banger to develop those skills was truly amazing. I think he ranks just below Lebron and Wade as the best young player in the game. The point is that Amare is dynamite both inside and out and I don't see Thomas with the physicality to bang or the skills to shoot at this time.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

charlietyra,

I dont that that as absoluated right. For starters coming out of high school Stoudemire as a very old senior and was almost the same age as Thomas. He also put on a lot of height his first year and half in the nba but he was also pretty thin when he was drafted. Also, as i recall the reason he fall in the draft was in a workout chris Wilcox just ran all over him with his size and strength and there was a lot of talk that Stoudemire was to thin to play right away and would have to put on muscle. And while i did watch a lot of suns ball his first year i seem to remember that Stoudemire got most of his points his rookie year on stuffs, put backs, and passes.

Stoudemire game really improve as his first year went on and then every year after that because he worked very hard at it and i think this will also be true for Thomas.

david


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



giusd said:


> charlietyra,
> 
> I dont that that as absoluated right. For starters coming out of high school Stoudemire as a very old senior and was almost the same age as Thomas. He also put on a lot of height his first year and half in the nba but he was also pretty thin when he was drafted. Also, as i recall the reason he fall in the draft was in a workout chris Wilcox just ran all over him with his size and strength and there was a lot of talk that Stoudemire was to thin to play right away and would have to put on muscle. And while i did watch a lot of suns ball his first year i seem to remember that Stoudemire got most of his points his rookie year on stuffs, put backs, and passes.
> 
> ...


David

I think charlie is right. The word on Amare from the getgo was that he had an NBA ready body, which was the excuse people used for how his career skyrocketed while Chandler's lagged.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

Well we can agree to disagree. charlietyra, said "Amare was an absolute bull compared to the competition in high school" and what you said is "The word on Amare from the get go was that he had an NBA ready. These are different. I think most people also think Thomas is an absoulte bull coming out of college and in terms of altletetics i think most people think he is NBA ready and from what i say this absolulte correct. per NBAdraft net he was 6'9" and 245 and my guess is Thomas will be 6'10" and around 230 (but we shall see). I am just saying that doesn't seem that different. And while Stoudemire is a bull the reason IMHO that he is so succussfull is not his strenght but his quick explosive jumping ability and his great lateral movement something that Thomas also has in Spades.

daivd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



giusd said:


> Well we can agree to disagree. charlietyra, said "Amare was an absolute bull compared to the competition in high school" and what you said is "The word on Amare from the get go was that he had an NBA ready. These are different. I think most people also think Thomas is an absoulte bull coming out of college and in terms of altletetics i think most people think he is NBA ready and from what i say this absolulte correct. per NBAdraft net he was 6'9" and 245 and my guess is Thomas will be 6'10" and around 230 (but we shall see). I am just saying that doesn't seem that different. And while Stoudemire is a bull the reason IMHO that he is so succussfull is not his strenght but his quick explosive jumping ability and his great lateral movement something that Thomas also has in Spades.
> 
> daivd


My take on Thomas is that he's Chandler 2.0, only smaller.

If he doesn't put on some serious weight and muscle, he's going to look like Sweetney - nice skills, but overmatched at his position by others with more size.

He's incredibly raw offensively, and he'll be like Chandler in the sense that he can have an occaisional game with a decent amount of points.

He's certainly no post threat, but he'll help on the offensive boards after we miss one of the bazillion three pointers we shoot.

He's certainly a jibby player, which is to his favor. He has a lot of upside, but we've seen that before. But his jib means he might actually work hard at improving his game as he needs to.

I'm not a super fan of getting Al Harrington as a FA, but I'd really rather we go for a wing player or two who can play D and finish at the rim. Someone who can be of real impact immediately.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



giusd said:


> Well we can agree to disagree. charlietyra, said "Amare was an absolute bull compared to the competition in high school" and what you said is "The word on Amare from the get go was that he had an NBA ready. These are different. I think most people also think Thomas is an absoulte bull coming out of college and in terms of altletetics i think most people think he is NBA ready and from what i say this absolulte correct. per NBAdraft net he was 6'9" and 245 and my guess is Thomas will be 6'10" and around 230 (but we shall see). I am just saying that doesn't seem that different. And while Stoudemire is a bull the reason IMHO that he is so succussfull is not his strenght but his quick explosive jumping ability and his great lateral movement something that Thomas also has in Spades.
> 
> daivd


I think that what we can agree upon is that both Amare and Thomas are quick leapers and very explosive. I think the comparison ends when we talk about power. I remember the quote about Amare in all of the high school camps in which he dominated was that he appeared to be "a man among boys." I don't see that physical dimension with Thomas at this time. Amare was a load even as a rookie in the NBA when he did not have the skills that he has now.

However, I admit it can be tricky projecting the physical dimension of a young player. For example, I remember the Bulls acknowledged that although Chandler was skinny in high school he had the shoulders to carry about 250 lbs. as an adult player. However, where I think Krause screwed up was not paying enough attention to the size of Chandler's hands and Chandler's failure to do even one bench press at the Chicago pre-draft camp. To me that would have been a warning.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

Yes that is something we can agree on Kause only watches vertical movement and never looks at lateral movement and how quickly they get off the ground. And everyone knows hand size is crtical for a big man and he totally missed this. Kause made two of the wrost trades in NBA history. EB for TC and now Brand is a yearly allstar. And two alstars (brad miller and Artest) for J. Rose. A one dimensional player that was one of the most over paid nba players who ind could not give away.

david


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Trib overview of Tyrus Thomas' overcoming struggles*

Full story



> Tyrus Thomas knows a lot about loss. It's about time the 19-year-old had a taste of success.
> 
> Thomas has received more than a sampling of recognition since he and his teammates at Louisiana State pounded Duke and Texas en route to the Final Four last month. He has become a super-sized version of an "American Idol" superstar--an amateur on the brink of something really big.
> 
> ...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Trib overview of Tyrus Thomas' overcoming struggles*

that kid's gettin alot of press in the chicago papers...

they had a huge pic of him in the papers last week..with john paxson looking in his directino smiling lol

different pics but u get the idea

good story...sounds like doesn't take anything for granted and wants to work hard

Tyrus = Chicago


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J63zK5gYMi0

Highlights from LSU-TX, got it from realgm. If the ability to knock down those mid range jumpers and put the ball on the floor and drive past his defender are legit parts of Thomas' repetoire, then I belive he could step in immediately and be decent scorer, epecially when you account for running the floor and offensive rebounds, along with being the recipent on the drive and dish.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*

Yup. I'm leaning more and more towards drafting Gay and moving Deng to move up and take bargnani....even if we have to give up #16.

Gay is looking more and more (along with Roy) like the safest surest things in this draft to turn out to be VERY good.

The rest of this draft looks like 2000 all over again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



DaBullz said:


> My take on Thomas is that he's Chandler 2.0, only smaller.
> 
> If he doesn't put on some serious weight and muscle, he's going to look like Sweetney - nice skills, but overmatched at his position by others with more size.
> 
> ...


My take on TT as well. Energy player in the chandler mode! Plays D, hustles. Good post!

I am not a fan of AH either. He is not bad, it's just as of now he would be redundant! Deng can finish at the rim if he gets more aggressive.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



DaBullz said:


> My take on Thomas is that he's Chandler 2.0, only smaller.
> 
> If he doesn't put on some serious weight and muscle, he's going to look like Sweetney - nice skills, but overmatched at his position by others with more size.
> 
> ...


Aren't you on record as wanting Thomas, though? Just curious. 

I almost completely agree with your take on Thomas except you missed one important distinction between him and Chandler-- he has good hands and can finish well. Our guards never even try to pass it to Chandler anymore because he's so offensively inept. If we had Thomas inside he would instantly make our offense better by a fair amount because the other team's big men would have to be aware of Thomas at all times. Our guards are always at a disadvantage when driving to the basket because we have no athletic big men who are a threat to catch and finish. 

That said, I'm still not a fan of Tyrus Thomas (and not to turn this into a vs. thread, but I believe Aldridge is athletic and a good catch-and-finish guy, too.)


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



rwj333 said:


> I almost completely agree with your take on Thomas except you missed one important distinction between him and Chandler-- he has good hands and can finish well. Our guards never even try to pass it to Chandler anymore because he's so offensively inept. If we had Thomas inside he would instantly make our offense better by a fair amount because the other team's big men would have to be aware of Thomas at all times. Our guards are always at a disadvantage when driving to the basket because we have no athletic big men who are a threat to catch and finish.


Pax and Skiles have repeatedly said this. A guy that can catch and finish would make the guards more effective. They talk about not being a team that can get "Easy points".

I don't see this as a process of drafting the player "that fills our needs" but as drafting the player that "best fills our needs". I think post presence is way to high on peoples list of things we need in a big guy.

Someone that can Defend, rebound and catch and finish would suffice. Post game would be nice but
is becoming an increasingly hard commodity to find.

I'm leaning towards aldridge.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls scoop on Tyrus Thomas?/ Tyrus Highlights (merged)*



rwj333 said:


> Aren't you on record as wanting Thomas, though? Just curious.
> 
> I almost completely agree with your take on Thomas except you missed one important distinction between him and Chandler-- he has good hands and can finish well. *Our guards never even try to pass it to Chandler anymore because he's so offensively inept*. If we had Thomas inside he would instantly make our offense better by a fair amount because the other team's big men would have to be aware of Thomas at all times. Our guards are always at a disadvantage when driving to the basket because we have no athletic big men who are a threat to catch and finish.
> 
> That said, I'm still not a fan of Tyrus Thomas (and not to turn this into a vs. thread, but I believe Aldridge is athletic and a good catch-and-finish guy, too.)


I remember a game I went to 2 years ago I think, in Minneapolis, where before the game I was telling the T-Wolves fans next to me that the Bulls were going to be great and that I really liked Chandler and he didn't even start that game. Well, about 10 seconds later he badly mishandled an easy pass...at the same time, the T-Wolves fan and I turn to eachother and go "well that might be why he isn't starting" lol. I still am a fan of Chandler's, but he does mishandle balls badly. I think that having no worthwhile big body down there to do the banging opposite him on the post has hurt him big time, and we would see more out of Chandler if we had one again/still.


----------

